# Weekly competition 2008-53 (surprise end of the year)



## AvGalen (Dec 27, 2008)

I was wondering when I would start the 2008-53 / 2009-01 competition(s). I think this is the best and most fun to do it.

The 2008-52 competition will stay open to make that a normal weekly competition
This competition starts now and ends at 2008-12-31 23:59.59.99 (in whatever timezone you chose )
And the 2009-01 competition will start directly after the 2008-53 competition ends (scrambles for that _might_ be a little later )

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U F' R' U2 F' D2 R2 U' L' D' L B' U2 F U L' D' B' R D2 L' D L2 U2
*2. *U' F' R' F' D F2 U' L2 B D B R2 D R' U2 B' R2 U L U F2 D' B2 L2 D
*3. *L' B' R U' L2 B U' B' U' B2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 D' L' D' R F U' L F L U2
*4. *L' F' R2 U' B' D2 B2 L B2 D R' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R' U L' D F' L' F U2 B2
*5. *U' B U F R' D R D B' D' L F' R' B' U' L2 B' D' L B2 U2 F D' R' B2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' D2 L2 B2 R' B2 L U2 B2 L U2 B R' B2 R2 D2 R' F U L R2 (21f)
*2. *U2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 B' L2 U2 L B' D' U' B' F2 L2 D B R' F2 (21f)
*3. *D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R B L R2 B F2 L B' D' U' B' (21f)
*4. *D2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D B2 D' L2 R F2 D U B F2 D2 R U R (20f)
*5. *L2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 U' L2 U2 B U' R2 D2 B L' D F2 R B' U' (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 R' D' L' B D' U L2 Rw R Fw D2 R Uw2 L Rw2 F D2 Uw' U' Fw F' L2 U F' 
L2 B2 Fw2 F Uw2 B2 L' B' R2 B2 D' Uw2 R D U
*2. *Uw2 B Fw F2 Rw2 Uw' U' L2 Rw2 R2 B' F2 U2 Fw2 Rw R Uw2 B2 D B' Fw F D 
Rw' D Uw' F' Uw2 B' U2 Rw2 B' Fw F' Rw' Uw' R2 U2 R2 D
*3. *Rw U Rw U2 R' D2 B' U' R' Fw D Uw2 U' L2 D2 Fw2 F' L Uw2 Fw U' R2 U' 
B2 F' D L2 Rw Fw Rw' Uw U' L2 R' B' L D2 B' Uw Fw'
*4. *Rw U L2 Rw R Fw' F' D' Uw Rw' D2 B' Uw' Fw U B2 U' L' D2 U2 B' L2 Rw 
Uw2 B Uw U2 L' R' B L2 B F Uw' R2 B' F' D U' B2
*5. *R B2 L' D Uw2 U L2 D' U Fw' U' F2 L2 F2 D2 L Rw2 R' D' Uw U2 B Fw F 
Rw2 Fw2 F2 L' D B2 Fw' F2 R U' L R2 Fw D2 L2 B

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' Bw2 Fw' F' L2 R Uw2 Bw Fw Dw' Uw Rw' U2 Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw F R B2 F' L' 
Dw' Lw' Fw' L Rw R D L' Rw' Fw' Dw2 Uw2 L2 F D' Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw Bw' F2 Uw Fw' Dw' 
R2 Dw2 Uw R Uw B2 Bw Rw Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Uw' F2
*2. *L Rw2 Dw2 Uw' L' Rw2 B Lw' Rw2 D' R' B' F L2 Dw' Fw2 Uw' L Lw Dw Fw' 
Dw2 F D' B' Fw' D' L Lw2 R U L2 Lw2 R2 F' Lw' Fw L2 Lw' R D2 B Lw2 Bw' L' Lw Uw 
U Fw2 L Rw2 R2 Bw2 Uw' Rw Dw Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 D'
*3. *Bw L2 Fw R' D' Dw2 U L2 Rw' D2 U B Bw Lw2 Fw Dw' U2 Rw R Dw2 Uw2 B2 
Bw' Lw' U L' B2 F L2 Rw B' D2 B' Fw' L2 Rw' Fw2 F2 D2 Uw2 U Rw' Dw2 L Dw Uw2 L 
Lw Rw R B2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 U' B2 Bw' Fw' Dw U
*4. *Dw2 B2 Bw' F Dw' U Bw' Fw' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' F2 R2 B' Fw' F D' L2 U2 B2 Bw 
Fw F' Dw2 U' L2 Lw Rw R' D' Dw Uw' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 L Lw Rw Fw' Rw B' F2 L Lw2 Rw2 F' 
D2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw' R' D2 U' R' F2 L2 Rw2 Uw' U B2
*5. *Bw L R' B2 Uw2 B2 Fw D' Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 D2 B L2 D' Dw' U' Lw2 Bw2 L 
Bw2 L' D2 Dw Uw U R D2 Dw Uw2 U2 Lw' B2 Fw' D Dw2 Uw' U B2 Fw F D Fw2 D2 Dw Uw' 
U2 B2 F Uw Fw F' Lw Rw Fw2 Lw Rw Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' B' 3F' 3U2 2R D2 3R2 3U' 2U2 U 2B' 3U 2F2 2L 3R2 D' B' 3U' 2R' U 
2F2 2L2 3R2 R U2 2L2 F' 2L D' 2D' 2L2 2F2 2R' R2 D 2D2 3U2 3F' L' 2L 3R' 2U U2 
2L' R2 3U2 F' 2D B2 2L' 2B2 3F 2F' R 2B 3F R2 D' 2R' U L2 2B2 2D2 3F2 L 2R' 2D2 
L 3R U' 2F2 R2 U 2B 3F2 2F 3R' D' B2 2R
*2. *L 3R2 R D' 2R' F2 L' 2D' R 2F' 2D2 L F D 2D B 2D2 2L' 3R2 R B 2B2 3F' 
U2 2F2 L' D2 2L2 2R' F 2L' 3R2 3U2 L2 U' L2 2R2 R' 3F' F2 2L 2R' R' F' 2L D U' R 
2D 3U2 U' B' 2B2 F' 2D' U' B 2F 2L2 2R' D2 2L2 2R' 3U' L 2F F D' 2L' 3U 2F2 R' 
2U' 2R 2F 2D 3U 3F' F2 2R
*3. *3R B R' 2F2 2L' 3R2 2F2 2R' U' L 2B2 3F D 2D' 3U' 2L U 3F2 F2 2U U' F 
U' 2R' D B 2B 2F 2R2 2F 2U' 2R' D 2D2 3U 2U2 U F' U2 R2 2U2 F2 2U' L' 2F' R D B 
F' D' 2D2 U2 3F L' 2U B' 3F' F2 2R' U' L2 3R R' 2U2 B 2B' 2R' D 2U U 3F L2 U' 
2B' 2L F' D2 2D' 3U2 2U2
*4. *2B' F2 R2 2D B' 2B R' D 2D 3U 2U2 U 3R B2 3F2 2U' 3F 2D 2U' 2L 3F2 2F 
2L2 2U' F 3U' 2B' F' L2 2R 2D' B L2 2L2 3R' 2R2 R' B L2 3F2 2L U L' 2L' 3R2 2R' 
R2 3F' 2F L' 2U 2R2 D2 3F U2 L' 2D2 F' L' F2 2D2 L' B2 2B2 D L2 2R D2 3U' U F2 
2L R U' 2L R2 2B2 3U U2 2L'
*5. *R2 3F2 2D2 U' L R' B F' L' 2R2 F D' 3R 2R F2 3U2 2B2 F2 2L 2U2 L 3F F2 
3U U' L' 2L2 R2 2D' 2U' R2 D2 F' 2L2 3U2 L 2F' L2 2R 2B 2F' F 2L' U 3F2 3R2 2D2 
2R' B' 2L2 3U' 3F D' 2U' 2B D 3U U' 3R2 3U U' 2F2 2D 2L2 2B2 F' 3U2 2F2 3R 2F' 
F2 2L' 2B' 3U' U R' 3F2 L 3R 2B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B 2L2 2R R D 2D' 3U' U' 2R 3F' 2L 3L 2D2 L 3L' 2R2 3U' L' 2F' 3L' D' 
2D' 3D' 3U' B2 2L' R' 3U2 3B' 3D' 2R 3U' 2U' B 2B2 3F' 3L2 2F L2 B 2B2 3F2 2L' D 
R' F L2 3L R B' 2B 3U2 2U' 2F2 D 3F2 F2 L' 3R2 2R R2 2B2 F 2U' R' 2D' 2U2 3L' D2 
U 3R 3D R2 B F 2U2 B' F' L2 2R2 B2 R2 3F 3D2 3U' 2L2 2R' 3F 2D2 B' 2B' 3B' L' 
2U2 L 2L' 3L' R 2D2 3D'
*2. *2B' R 3B 2F' F2 2L 3R 2D' 3D2 U' B L R U 3B' 2D B2 L2 3F 2R 3F2 3U' 
3B' R2 F2 3L2 2B 2L' 2D' R' 2B2 D 3F L2 R 3F2 F U B2 2B' 3R 3D' L2 2R2 B' D' 2R2 
B' 3F2 2U 3L 2R' 2F' 2R B' 3R2 F' L' 2B 3B' 3R2 U 2F2 F 2D' 2B' F 3D' 2R' 3D' 2U 
2B' 3U' 2L 2R2 R2 D' 3U2 B F' 2U' L 2R2 3B2 3F' 2L' 3B D' 3D' 2B' F 2D 3L' U' R' 
3B2 3U2 2U' F 3L2
*3. *3U 2U2 B 3F 2F' F' 3D 3R' 2U U2 2L' 2U' 2R R' 3F' 3R2 2R R' 3B2 2L2 
2U' 3F' L' 3U' 2F 3R' D' L2 2U 3R2 2R2 R' 3U2 2F 2R 2D' U 2B2 3F' 2F 3U' U2 B 
3D' L2 3R 2R' U2 2B2 2U2 2R' D 3B 2F 3D2 U B2 3F 3D2 3F 2L' U2 2B2 2F2 D2 2F2 L2 
2L2 D B2 3B2 U' 3F' D' 3D2 2U U' 2R B 3B' 2F2 3U' 3L' B2 2B 3L' F' 2U 3F L 3D2 
3U2 2L 2R' 2B2 3B D' 3U 3R 2R'
*4. *D 2D2 3D2 2L B' 3U R2 3B D' 2B2 2F 3U2 2L 3L2 2R2 R F' 3D2 3U' U2 F' 
2U2 L2 2L' 3R2 R2 2B' 3B 2L2 3B F 2R2 2B2 F 3D R2 B' F' 2D' 2F2 3D2 F' 3U' 2U' 
2B2 3F 2F 3D2 3R' 3F U2 L' 2L2 3L2 3R' 2R 2U2 L 2L2 R D' 2D2 3D 3U R' 2F' D2 2D' 
3F 2F' 3D2 2U2 2B 3R2 R 3F 3D' B2 R D' 2D' 3D U 3L' 2U 2R' D' B' 3R' 2F 3U2 3L2 
B2 3B2 2F' F2 D' 2D2 2B 3L
*5. *3D U 2R 2F2 3R 2R B2 2L 3B 3F2 2L 2B' 2D2 2R2 2D 3R B2 3B' F D2 3R 3D 
3B L' 3B' D2 F D B2 3B 3F' D2 3D 2U 3L2 2B2 3B 3F' 2R2 D2 2U 2L2 3R' F' 3R D 2L' 
3R2 3F' D 2F2 2L2 3L' 3R2 2R2 R2 3B' F 3L2 2R' 2F D' B' 3B2 3D L2 3R2 3B 2U' 3L' 
3D' 2F2 L' 2B2 3L2 3R' B2 2D' 3U U B 3F' 2F D' 3U B2 3F2 2F2 F 2R2 R F' L 2F R2 
2D2 2U 2B2 2L' 3U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D' B L2 U2 L' D R B L U2 L2 F' D2 R2 U' B R F D' L2 U' L' F' U2
*2. *D2 F L D' R D' L U' B2 L B2 D' R' B R2 B' R2 D B U' L B' D R D
*3. *F D R2 B2 R F U R B' U2 R2 U' B' R U' R2 F L' F2 L B2 D2 B L2 B

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 R' D2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 R B2 R B R2 U R' D2 F' R B2 F' (21f)
*2. *U B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 D L2 U R2 B R B2 L' U B' F' R B' U' (21f)
*3. *F2 D' L2 D' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U B' R F' D2 L' D B2 D2 U2 L F' (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F' Uw L2 B2 Rw D F Rw' D Rw' Fw2 Rw R2 F' U R2 B' F D2 U' Rw2 D' 
Uw2 U' B' Fw' L' Rw R' D R B' D2 Uw' F Uw' U2 R' B
*2. *Rw Uw' B F2 R2 Fw L2 B2 Rw R2 F U2 Fw2 D' L Rw2 D U B2 Rw' Fw L2 Uw 
Fw' Rw D' Uw2 L' R2 F U2 B U2 B2 F2 U L2 Rw F' Uw
*3. *F L2 Rw R' B2 D U2 R B' F2 R' F' Rw' B' F L2 D2 Uw' B Fw' F D2 U2 L 
Rw2 Fw F' Uw2 Rw' B Fw L' Fw2 D' L' Rw' R B' Uw2 U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 F' Lw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 L2 Lw Fw L Rw' R2 B' Lw B F' Lw2 Rw2 R' D Bw F' 
L2 U2 Rw' R' Dw' Lw' F2 Rw2 U F U2 F Lw2 Bw2 Dw L2 Lw' Bw' D2 B2 Bw' Dw2 U Bw 
Lw' Rw B2 Rw' D2 Bw U Lw Dw' Rw2 B2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw2
*2. *Bw L' Lw2 Rw' D R Fw' Lw' D Uw' Fw' D2 Dw2 B2 L D2 Dw U' R' B' Dw' Fw' 
D Uw U2 Lw' B2 Bw2 Fw' Uw2 U L2 D Dw Fw' U2 Rw2 B' D2 L2 B' F R' Bw' Fw' L' Rw2 
R2 B R2 F L' D' Fw2 D Lw R' Bw2 D2 Uw
*3. *R' Bw R2 D2 L2 Lw' U2 L' Rw R B' Dw' R Uw' Lw' Rw B2 Fw L Lw' B2 D2 
Uw2 Fw' U R' Fw2 L Rw' B' Bw' F' D Dw R2 Dw2 U2 L2 Lw' B' Lw B' D Fw D2 L' Dw2 
Uw2 L' Lw' Rw' D2 Uw2 L B2 Bw2 Fw2 R Bw2 U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3R 2U' B 3F' 2D2 3U' F D 2D' 3U2 2U' U' 2F2 F L 3R R 3F2 F2 U 2B 2F' 
3R2 R 3F2 D' 3R 2D' 3U2 3R' 2B' 2F2 2L2 2R' B 3R 2R' R2 2B' D L' 2L2 R 2F 3U' 
3R2 3F 2D2 3F2 2F2 2L 2F' L B' 2B L2 D2 2D' U 2R2 D' 2F2 2U2 F D U B2 L 2L 2R R 
2D2 2R U' 2B F L' 2L2 3R2 B'
*2. *2F2 D 3U2 2U 3R' 2F 3R2 2R U2 B2 2F L 2F 2L R' 2B' 3F2 F2 D 2R' R' 2U 
U2 2F' 2R2 3U' B' D 3U 2B 2R' 2D U 3F 2D2 3U 2B' F2 D' 2B' F2 R U 2B' 2F2 L 3R2 
2R R2 2F' 2U2 2F2 L2 2L 3R 2U2 U 2F2 3U' 2U 2B2 3F 2F' 2D' L' R B' U B' L 2L' 2R 
R 2F2 2L B' F' 3R2 D' U
*3. *2B 3R' 2R' 2B' F 3R R 3U2 2U2 2R' B' 2F2 2U L' 2F 3U' 3F2 2R2 D' 2R' 
B' 2D2 3U2 2U' 2F' 2D2 U 3F 2L' 2R' 3U B' 2U' 3R2 3F2 L2 2R2 R U 2B2 3F' F D2 3U 
2U U2 2F' F2 R' 2D' 3U 3F' 3U' L' 2L2 D 2D' 2U' L 2L' U' L 3F' R' 3F2 D2 3R2 3U' 
U 3R2 D2 U 2R2 2U' U2 2L' 3R R2 B2 F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *D2 2D' U 2F L2 2L' 2F2 2R2 3D' L2 3R 2R' R 3B2 L 2L2 3R 2R' D' 2B' 3B2 
3F2 2F F 3D 2B2 2U' L2 R U2 B 2B F D2 2B' 2F 2D2 3L U 3R2 2F' 3R' 3U2 2B' 2F' R' 
F 3L2 2B 3U' L' 3B' L' 3F D' 3R' 2F' L' 3D 2U2 3B' 2U B' F2 3L2 3R R' B' 2D' B2 
R 3D2 2B' 3L2 B' 3B' 2F2 F' 3R2 2D 2L2 3R2 2D2 B 3R 3B' 2L2 D' 3B 3F2 2L' 3U' B' 
F D' 3L2 2B' 3L' 2R' 2F'
*2. *U2 B2 3L' R' D 2L2 2D L F2 2D2 3U' B' 3F2 2R2 F2 3R D 3L D L2 2L2 3R2 
3B 3U2 3B U' L U' 3F 3L D 3L R2 2D' 3U U2 R' 2D' 2U L2 2L2 3L2 3R' 2R' R 3F 2U' 
2B2 3B' 3U 2U U' L2 2L' 2F2 2R2 B' 3L 2B 3B' 2F2 D 2U2 B 3D' 3B' 3D 2R' 3D' 2U2 
2B2 3U' R2 3D' 3U2 L2 B2 D2 2U U' 3L 2B 3U U' F D 3U' 2U2 U' 3L' D' B2 2B' F 2D2 
3F' 2R2 U2 3L' 2R'
*3. *2F2 3U B 3B2 F2 2R' 2D2 3B 3U2 R2 3F 3L 2R2 R' 2D 3L' 3B 2D' 3D2 3U2 
2U2 U' R2 2F' 3L 2B2 2L2 3F' R' D 3F2 2F' U' B2 F 2U2 2L2 2R2 B' 3F2 3R' 2D2 3R 
2R 3F' F 2U' 2F D 3R 3B2 2U' 2F2 3D' 2L2 2U2 R' 2B2 U' 2L 2B2 2D 2B2 3F' F 2L 
3R' 3D2 3U L2 3L' 3R2 2R' R 2B' D 3D 2F' L U 2F' 2U2 3F2 2L' 3L B 3U' B2 3B 3F2 
2D2 2L' 2D' L 3D' 3B2 2D' 2R' F U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 R D2 R2 D2 L' B' L' B' F U L2 D2 F' U' R' (21f)
*2. *U2 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 R' U2 L B2 D2 F D B2 R' D' R' F' L D' F' (21f)
*3. *L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D R B U' L B' R' F L D' R' (21f)
*4. *L' D2 U2 L U2 B2 L' R2 B2 R' F L D L U' B2 F R' D2 L2 F' (21f)
*5. *F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D' L' F D B2 D R2 F2 L D' R' (19f)
*6. *B2 D2 R' D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 L' B2 F U F R' F' R B2 L' D' (21f)
*7. *U2 F U2 R2 D2 F D2 B D2 L2 B' D L D2 U' F' L' F2 L2 U' B (21f)
*8. *F2 L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D2 U B D' L' B' U2 B U B R B2 U' (20f)
*9. *U2 B2 R B2 D2 R' B2 R' D F L2 D2 F' R' F2 D' B U R' (19f)
*10. *R' D2 R2 U2 R' F2 R D2 U2 F2 R D B2 U2 F' L2 U' R B' D R' (21f)
*11. *U2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L' B' U R' F2 L' D R B' R2 F2 (19f)
*12. *L2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 L' U2 L D F' L B' R' D' R' F2 (21f)
*13. *B2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D2 U F2 U2 L B2 D' B L2 R' F2 D L2 (21f)
*14. *R D2 L F2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' F' R' B' F' U' R2 U R2 F2 (21f)
*15. *B2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U L' B2 D' B' U B2 L2 F' U2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' L2 D R2 D B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D F' D2 F U L' B' F2 D2 R' (21f)
*2. *U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D U2 R D2 F' D2 U2 L D' L' F U (21f)
*3. *L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U L2 B D' U L' B L F R' (21f)
*4. *R' B2 L2 B2 R B2 F2 R' B2 R' D R2 D' B' D2 L' B2 R' F D' R (21f)
*5. *B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 F' D2 U F U2 F' R2 (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 D' B2 F' L R' U R2 B' R D2 F' R (21f)
*2. *B2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 F' L2 F' L2 D L B F2 U' F' L' U' L2 D' B2 (21f)
*3. *L2 R' U2 R2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 R' F' L F2 L D' B D' B R D F2 (21f)
*4. *U2 L B2 L2 R U2 B2 L U2 F2 R' B U L F' L U' R' D2 R' (20f)
*5. *R2 F2 L' F2 R D2 R' B2 L' D L' D' F D2 L' D2 R D' R B' R (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 U2 B' U2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 F U2 L B' L' F' L' D R2 B' (19f)
*2. *U' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 U' L' B2 L2 F D' R B L2 B2 R' B' (21f)
*3. *R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U R2 U L2 F D2 R' B' U' R D B' L F2 U' (20f)
*4. *U2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' D' F2 L' B D2 L' B2 L' F2 L' (21f)
*5. *B2 L2 B2 U L2 D U2 B2 D' L2 F L2 D B D2 R' U' F' D2 U2 R (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 F L R2 B L R2 U' R' B (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become 
regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *B U B F' Rw2 D2 L' Rw2 R D' U2 R' D2 Uw2 Fw' D U B Fw' L' Rw' R' Fw' 
L' R B Rw2 R' D' Rw R2 Fw Rw2 D Rw' F2 R' B2 D2 Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U' B L' B L2 F2 R' F' R' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R F' U2 L2 D2 L2 U L' D2 R
*3. *D F2 L2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U F R2 F L F D' L D2 F D2 R (20f)
*4. *B2 Fw F Uw' Rw2 F R' U' L2 R' D U2 Rw' Uw2 R' D' L2 Rw R2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 
D' Uw2 U' R2 Uw2 L2 Fw L' B' F' D2 Uw2 U Rw Uw' F' U B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *B2 L' U2 F U B R' D2 L F2 D2 R' D' B' L U2 L' B2 R' D' F L U2 L U'
*3. *B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U B2 U' R' U2 L' D' B U B' F U' (21f)
*4. *Uw' Fw F D Uw2 B' R2 U2 L2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' B2 Rw R F2 L' B Fw' L' R D F D' 
R2 B Fw2 F Uw' U' L' R B' Fw' F' R' F' D2 Fw' D'
*5. *Bw2 Fw2 F Rw Dw' Uw L' Lw' R' D2 B' Bw' D Uw F' Uw' B Bw' D' L2 D' Uw' 
L Uw B2 R Uw' U B Rw2 F2 Rw' Bw' R2 F2 L Lw Rw' R D2 Dw' U' B Fw2 F Lw2 R2 B2 L 
Dw' F' Lw2 Rw2 R D' U2 B' Bw2 Fw' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *R' D2 R U2 R' U L2 D' L' F' L2 B R U' F L B U L U L' F2 R B' D2
*3. *D2 L B2 F2 R' B2 L R2 D2 L B' L' F D' R2 U2 R U F2 L' (20f)
*4. *U' L' B' U2 R D2 U2 F2 R' Fw2 F' D Uw' U Fw2 R2 D Uw U Fw R2 D' Rw2 D' 
U L' Rw R F2 Rw2 R' F L2 Rw2 R2 D' Rw' B' D U'
*5. *L2 B Bw F2 D U' Bw2 Fw2 Lw' U L2 F2 D' Dw Rw D2 Bw' Rw2 R U L' D2 Uw U 
B Dw B Lw R2 Dw' R2 Dw2 U2 Lw' B2 F' Uw2 U Lw' D2 Uw' Fw2 Dw2 B Fw L Lw R' Uw' 
Bw2 F' Uw Lw Dw Bw' R2 D2 U2 Lw U2
*6. *B' 2D2 U2 2L D' 2D 2U2 2F2 3U' F2 L2 2R' U 3R B' 2B' 3F2 2F2 F2 R 2D2 
U2 L2 2B2 D 3U' F U' 2B 2F' 2L' 3R' 2R R2 U 2L' 3R B2 2B2 2L' 3R' 2R 3F' 2D' 2U' 
2L2 3R2 U L2 3U2 2B' F2 D2 2D 3U' U' L2 2R 2B' 2F L 2L 2D 2L' D 2D2 R2 2F' L' B 
D 3U' L 2L 3F 2R 2D 2F' F2 2L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *F2 L' U2 B' L2 U2 L' U F2 R B2 U' B2 U' L' F' D' F2 L' D2 F' R' B' D2 
R'
*3. *F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 U L2 B' L U2 L' B L D' U' B D2 (21f)
*4. *L2 Rw' B' F2 L R D L' Rw B Fw F R2 D2 B2 F' L' Rw2 Fw' U' R' Uw Fw2 F 
D Uw' U' B2 F R2 U' L' R2 U' R B D' Uw U' B'
*5. *F2 R2 Uw' Lw D U2 B' Bw Fw2 F D2 Rw2 Uw' Lw Bw' F2 Uw2 U2 R2 Fw F2 L 
Rw R2 Bw' Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw Bw Fw' F Lw2 R Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw Fw U2 L' Lw' Rw2 Bw' Fw' 
F Rw2 U2 L' Rw R Bw' Fw Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Bw
*6. *3F 2D2 L 2D' 2U' R2 B2 2B 3F 2F2 F D 2U B' 2B 3F2 F' D 3U 3R2 2R 2F' F 
D 2F F' L' 2U' R D2 3F2 3U U' B' 2B' 3F' 2F2 F2 2U2 F2 L2 F2 2D F 3R 2B' 3F F' 
R' B 2F 2D 2U2 L' 2B' 2F' F2 3U 3F' F2 R' 2U' L D 2D 2U' U' 2F' 3R' R F L' 3F2 
3R 2R2 D 2B' U 2R U2
*7. *2F 2L2 3R' 2R B2 3B' 2D2 3U2 U2 2B 3U 2F2 F2 2R' D' 2B 2F2 D 2L R' 2D' 
L 2L' R B2 3R 3F U' 3L B 2D' 3F F' 2L' 3L2 B 2B' R2 U' 2B' 3L' 3D2 2U 2F' L2 2L 
2R2 R' B' D' B 2B' 3R' 2U' 2B 3B2 F' 2D2 U' 3L' 3F2 F' 3R D2 2L 2D' 3L 3B' 2U 3L 
3B U2 F' L 3L 3U U2 2L' 2R2 R2 3B 2F2 2D2 3D' 3L' 2D' 3U B2 3F D 2L 3L 3B' 3U 
3L2 3D2 2R2 2F2 2L' R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-3 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU 
u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=-4,d=0 / dUUU 
u=-3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=2 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU 
u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=6 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=0,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=-2 / dUUU u=
-4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-3,d=6 / dUUU 
u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *r b' u' L R' L B' U' B' R' U B U' R' B R L R' B L U' B U R' U 
*2. *l' r b u' L B L B' U' L R L' B U' L' U R' B R L B' R' U B R' 
*3. *b' u' U' L' U' L' U L U L' U L' U' R' B' L' B R' L U' B' U L' U R' 
*4. *r b' u' B U' L' B U B' U R' B L R' U R' U' L' R' L' U' R' L' R L' 
*5. *l r' b u' B' U' R L' U R U' L R L' B' L R U B' U L R L R L

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) (0,-5) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,0) (3,0) (0,3) (6,1) (6,2) (0,4) (-1,4) 
(0,3) (-3,0) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,3) (3,0) (2,0)
*2. *(0,2) (-5,-2) (3,2) (0,3) (0,3) (6,2) (-2,0) (5,2) (6,0) (4,4) (2,0) 
(6,2) (4,3) (4,4) (5,2) (-4,0)
*3. *(-3,5) (4,-5) (3,2) (3,3) (-2,5) (4,4) (2,0) (6,2) (0,4) (4,0) (-2,4) 
(0,2) (0,4) (2,4) (2,0) (-4,0)
*4. *(1,2) (0,6) (3,3) (-3,0) (5,4) (-2,3) (0,2) (2,1) (6,5) (-2,0) (6,0) 
(4,0) (2,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1)
*5. *(0,2) (-5,1) (0,2) (0,3) (2,3) (-3,2) (-2,4) (3,0) (6,1) (0,2) (4,2) 
(3,4) (2,3) (-3,0) (6,1) (0,3)


----------



## Escher (Dec 27, 2008)

Rowan Kinneavy
- yay first post again!

3x3 - 16.62 average!

18.17, 16.11, 15.12, 16.08, 17.66 
best ive ever done in a weekly comp!

3x3 OH - 

3x3 FMC - 

2x2 - 

2x2 BLD -


----------



## Garmon (Dec 27, 2008)

*3x3x3:* Average: 23.27
19.56 26.40 23.57 28.44  19.84 
Comment: 2 sub 20's, first was PLL skip. Good.
*2x2x2:* Average: 5.31
05.15 04.92 10.68 05.85 04.40 
Comment: Wow, sub NR. I need to keep this up.
*3x3x3 One-Handed:* Average: 45.48
57.79	 43.94 49.78 36.70 42.72
Comment: PB single? I don't even know, good average, probably PB average also.
*Pyraminx:* Average: 20.11
22.91 21.50 20.46 10.82 18.37
Comment: PB! 10.82! I think I should practice more and learn some algorithms.
*Clock:* Average: 14.85
17.50 15.76 14.42 13.81 14.36
Comment: Got better as it went along.


----------



## Erik (Dec 27, 2008)

Erik:
2: 3.25, 3.75, (4.80), 3.69, (1.92) => 3.56 nice! only using CLL  (1.92 was not lucky)
3: (12.12), (10.94), 11.48, 11.20, 10.89 => 11.19 ah well, it's sub-WR
OH: (24.12), 21.86, (20.74), 23.62, 21.39 => 22.19 meh, not even a sub-20
py: 8.19, (9.17), 8.59, 7.33, (5.78) => 8.04 first time I touch a pyraminx in about 2 months
sq: (19.42), 35.39, 30.67, 33.41, (36.47) => 33.16 almost forgot what a s-1 is so not that bad


----------



## MistArts (Dec 27, 2008)

*2x2:* 6.99, 6.92, (7.65), 7.31, (4.04) = 7.07
*Comment:* Horrible.
*3x3:* 26.65, (23.42), 23.87, 27.39, (30.12) = 25.97
*Comment:* Even more horrible.
*4x4:* 1:55.20 (O), (1:39.33) (P), (2:35.03) (OP), 1:52.81, 1:46.98 = 1:51.66
*Comment:* Bad.
*Clock:* (12.07), 19.71, 16.74, 13.76, (23.00) = 16.74
*Comment:* Haven't practiced for some time. 12.07 is PB


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2008)

No fair - I'll never get through all of this one!

And you had to pick the same week that I decided to do megaminx BLD until I got one, too. Maybe I'll have to postpone that now until next year's competition.

But seriously, I'll see how much I can do.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 27, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 14.81 15.41 (45.71) (14.33) 15.05 = 15.09
4x4x4_bld: 7:21.50


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 27, 2008)

I am going to do all of this one that I can, then post it all at once, mike/arnaud style. I just had to leave my snake at school...


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow, many responses in just a couple of hours. Seems like I made a good choice. (sorry Mike, but good luck on mega-blind)

And Erik will be banned from the weekly next year because he is on a different leagua. Getting an average with a 12.12 as the WORST solve is just....

(also, only FMC left for me, found this linear start in 30 seconds: F R' F2 L2 D, R' F' R' F2 R2 F2, F R F' B U2 B')


----------



## Erik (Dec 27, 2008)

Arnaud who else is in the leage? You have to put other people in it or I will win that one always


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 28, 2008)

3x3x3: (15.17), 14.73, (13.29), 14.58, 14.18= *14.50*

3x3x3 OH: (29.78), 33.31, 32.65, 30.58, (33.75)= *32.18*

3x3x3 BLD: DNF, (2:41.57), 2:31.89= *2:31.89*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> (sorry Mike, but good luck on mega-blind)


Hey, it's okay - you know I like a challenge. I've given up on megaminx BLD until this is done. So I guess I'll have to wait for first of next year for that UWR.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 28, 2008)

2x2:
1. 6.54
2. 8.97
3. 9.77
4. 8.52
5. 9.67
Average: 9.06


3x3:
1. 12.11
2. 21.11
3. 14.50
4. 16.06
5. 15.28
Average: 15.28 <= i'll be even better when i have a new cube...this is my pb average of 5

3x3 OH:
1. 27.72
2. 20.38 <= Bad solve in beginning, made it good with ZB insertion hence anti-sune and edge cycle
3. 23.45
4. 30.36
5. 25.42
Average: 25.47 <= Done in morning, bad idea :\


----------



## guusrs (Dec 28, 2008)

FMC: F R' D2 U B' D B U' B' D' R2 D B2 D2 R' U' L' B' R' D' R' D B L R2 (*25*)

explanation: 
2x2x3 and some freestyle pairs: F R' D2.B' R2 D B2 D2 (8)
everything but 3 corners: R' U' L' B' R' D' R' D B L R2 (19)
at dot insert U B' D B U' B' D' B, 2 moves cancel
I like this scramble!
Gus


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 28, 2008)

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Mon Dec 29 23:26:35 CST 2008 -----

Cubes Solved: 5 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 23.51

Fastest Time: 20.08
Slowest Time: 24.98
Standard Deviation: 01.99

Individual Times:
1) 24.30 
2) 23.53 
3) 24.64 
4) 20.08 
5) 24.98


----------



## mpohl100 (Dec 28, 2008)

My Times:

3x3 speed: (11.81), 12.95, 12.36, 13.81, (15.37) => *13.07 Secs*
Comment: All times non-lucky

4x4 speed: (62.42), 77.03, (77.87), 75.68, 64.45 => *72.39 secs*
Comment: 2 good and 3 bad times


----------



## Jude (Dec 28, 2008)

*Jude Wright *

*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF (31.38), 39.83, DNF (30.22) = *39,83* --> _Ok.._

*3x3x3:* 16.33, 21.58, 22.83, 22.53, 16.16 = *20.15* --> _Garr, 2 good solves, the others were awful. The third one (and hence the whole average) should’ve been über fast but I dropped the cube :\_

*4x4x4:* 1:24.30 (O), 1:38.66 (OP), 2:04.08 (O), 1:42.14 (OP), 1:36.25 (O) = *1:39.02* --> _Meh, might’ve been OK if I hadn’t messed up OLL parity alg on 3rd solve._

*2x2x2 - 4x4x4 Relay = 2:11.62 * --> _Average.._

*Pyraminx:* 10.75 14.53, 12.25, 11.02, 8.19 = *11.64* --> _Ok, but what is awesome is the last one was BLD   My solution was (after fixing tips):
U R U R' r d R' L R L' d' r' (where non capitals are face turns, as opposed to "points".)
_


----------



## MistArts (Dec 28, 2008)

*FMC:* 29 moves
*Solution:* F R' D2 B' R2 D B2 D2 R2 U F' U' F U2 F D' F' U2 F D R U F2 L F L2 U L U (*29*)
*Explanation:*
*2x2x3:* F R' D2 B' R2 D B2 D2 (*8*)
*Finish F2L:* R2 U F' U' F2 * R F' (*15*)
*Orient edges & corners+ leave 3 corners:* F U F2 L F L2 U L U *(24-2)*
*Insert at *:* F' U2 F D' F' U2 F D (*32-3*)
* Cancellations:* F' F cancel out between F2L and orienting step. F2 F' becomes F at the beginning of insertion.
*Comment:* I wanted a better insertion. I found one that canceled out 3 moves, but it was the reverse . It's still a good solve . Good job to Guus for the 25-mover.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2008)

3x3x3

33.23	
(30.81)	
(40.97)
35.48
37.54

Average: 35.42

Comment: Diversity in times, I want consistent Sub-35 solves D:


----------



## byu (Dec 29, 2008)

This is my first time in the weekly competitions. I only did the 3x3x3 speedsolve:

*41.02* 51.12 *57.80* 44.50 56.76

The 41.02 solve was my personal record.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 29, 2008)

2x2x2: 6.50, 5.27, (7.61), 5.25, (2.44) = 5.67 Not good.
3x3x3: 13.95, (18.69), (12.02), 12.09, 12.20 = 12.75  I'm so much faster than 3 days ago. All nonlucky.
4x4x4: 1:27.55, (1:16.91), 1:31.30, 1:26.72, (1:45.28) = 1:28.52 Retooled Rubik's.
5x5x5: 2:46.73, (2:27.36), 2:35.25, 2:45.92, (DNS) = 2:42.63 My cube is now as good as my 4x4
2x2x2BLD: DNF, 14.34, 18.47 = 14.34 the 2nd solve was freestyle, 3rd was speedBLD. 
3x3x3BLD: DNF, 50.23, 43.45 = 43.45 hmm
4x4x4BLD: DNF(4:41)
5x5x5BLD: 11:06.09, DNF


----------



## Mirek (Dec 29, 2008)

*FMC*

B2 F R U' F2 L F' L' F L B F' D' F' D R B U L D R' D' L' D R2 U' R2 D' (28)

B2 F R U' F2 L F2 B R B U D R U' R2 D' leaving one edge and one coner 3-cycle. Notice that the first 12 moves solve f2l if the other four moves R U' R2 D' are applied as pre-scramble moves.
I found insertions without stickers finishing in 30 minutes. Next day, I spent another 30 minutes looking for better insertions but found nothing. 
B2 F R U' F2 L F2 B (edges B' F L' F L B F' D' F' D) R B U D (corners D' L D R' D' L' D R) R U' R2 D'.

Although the " F R' " start looked good I didn't see a good continuation as Gus saw.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 29, 2008)

*3x3x3:*
19.69, (24.27), (19.59), 20.17, 20.94 = 20.27
_Decent._

*3x3x3 One-Handed:*
(54.58), 58.56, (61.98), 58.23, 57.05 = 57.95
_Good._

*3x3x3 Match the Scramble:*
3:05.09, 2:20.11, (2:11.19), (4:25.55), 2:35.19 = 2:40.13
_Could've been better. My mom called during the two worst solves._


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 29, 2008)

Simon Crawford

3x3: (12.39), 15.56, 15.28, 13.72, (15.59) = 14.85
Comment: Very good, considering I have't been cubing much for the past week or so. 12.39 was a very nice, non-lucky solve 

2x2: (4.80), 5.34, (5.67), 5.49, 5.16 = 5.33
Comment: Can't complain at all, really. Nice and consistent, good average.

4x4: (1:21.74 P), (1:23.89 OP), 1:23.44 O, 1:22.81 OP, 1:22.75 OP = 1:23.00
Comment: Argh! Stupid parity! Bearing that in mind though, this was quite good.


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2008)

All done for this year  . I'm fairly certain I didn't miss any weeks.

*2x2x2:* 7.96 11.40 11.66 9.75 4.53 => 9.70
The third one was +2...

*3x3x3:* 22.52 18.46 17.28 21.65 19.97 => 20.03

*3x3x3_OH:* 40.08 40.81 34.90 36.88 33.36 => 37.29

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:51.47 1:33.81 1:56.56 1:32.40 1:20.75 => 1:39.23

*5x5x5:* 1:58.44 2:03.93 1:55.28 2:10.00 1:54.71 => 1:59.22

*7x7x7:* 5:21.08 5:44.52 5:41.59 6:11.86 6:07.71 => 5:51.27


----------



## PeterV (Dec 30, 2008)

2x2x2: (18.40), 9.49, 18.25, (8.54), 16.94 = *14.89 avg.*
Comment: PB average (I think), but not really significant since I don't make any effort to practice this puzzle.

3x3x3: (31.07), (45.75), 36.68, 31.77, 38.31 = *35.59 avg.*
Comment: Bad average due to a couple of major lock-ups.

Magic: 1.46, (1.45), (3.40), 3.04, 2.15 = *2.22 avg.*
Comment: Just a horrible average. It started out good, but I completely messed up the last 3 solves.


----------



## mande (Dec 30, 2008)

3x3: (22.79), 24.92, (28.17), 27.64, 26.32 = 26.29
Comment: 22.79 was PLL skip, not a great average, OK though.

3x3 OH: 49.78, 50.86, 59.72, (1:00:67), (44.77) = 53.45
Comment: Messed up third and fourth solves, rest non lucky.

3x3 BLD: 3:01:54, DNF, DNF = 3:01:54
Comment: The DNF's were terrible times anyway, 2nd one was off by a 3 cycle of edges.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2008)

Finished it all!! (Except snake, of course.) It was a real challenge to do two whole competitions in pretty much one week, but I managed to get some pretty good results for me, especially on the speedsolving, relays, and really big cubes BLD.

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.30, 13.08, 11.19, 10.02, 12.05 = *11.51*
*3x3x3:* 25.36, 26.05, 19.78, 19.88, 30.33 = *23.76*
Comment: Woohoo!!!!! My best average ever, courtesy of two PLL skips in a row! What does it say about my PLL times, when I average above 27 and a PLL skip seems to always get me sub-20? 
*4x4x4:* 1:53.21, 1:47.72 (O), 1:58.13 (O), 1:59.08 (OP), 1:49.91 (P) = *1:53.75*
*5x5x5:* 3:01.09, 2:38.58, 2:26.61, 2:40.77, 2:46.96 = *2:42.10*
Comment: Another sub-2:30 makes me very happy.
*6x6x6:* 8:39.18 (O, POP), 5:51.72 (O), 5:59.65 (OP), 6:08.94 (P), 5:47.38 (P) = *6:00.10*
*7x7x7:* 8:44.84, 8:22.12, 8:33.31, 9:08.56, 7:58.75 = *8:33.42*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 45.65, 53.38, 32.13 = *32.13*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (1:54.71), DNF (2:55.78), 2:27.53 = *2:27.53*
Comment: I think I need to practice 3x3x3 BLD more – a lot more.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (9:50.96, 4:10), 9:23.55 (4:01), 8:45.61 (3:55) = *8:45.61*
First one was off by 4 corners, 4 centers, 8 edges. I think I just missed a D’ setup undo early on.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:50.30 (9:23), DNF (23:02.05, 13:15), 16:51.64 (8:37) = *16:51.64*
Comment: Second one was off by 5 centrals – I swapped two images in my memory, realized something was wrong, and tried to correct it unsuccessfully. Also I mismemorized the wings completely and had to rememorize. The last one was really nice, though!
*6x6x6 BLD:* 42:29.60 (22:30), DNS, DNS = *42:29.60*
Comment: Yes! My last 6x6x6 BLD of the year was successful! Now we'll see how I do on 7x7x7.
*7x7x7 BLD:* 58:09.04 (28:34), DNS, DNS = *58:09.04*
Comment: Yes!! My last BLD of the year was successful, and it was a 7x7x7! And it was my new personal best, and under an hour! What a nice finish to the year!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *1/2 = 0 points, 8:37.80* (3:45)
Comment: I used a keychain cube for the second cube. It was off by 6 edges plus an F2 – apparently I forgot an F2 somewhere. At least it’s officially not a DNF.
*3x3x3 OH:* 49.80, 48.08, 51.18, 1:15.94, 1:05.15 = *55.38*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:04.72, 2:36.28, 2:16.09, 2:15.31, 2:26.94 = *2:19.45*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:14.84, 1:30.48, 1:49.84, 3:06.62, 1:56.95 = *2:00.54*
Comment: I had a couple of disaster solves.
*2-4 relay:* *2:30.56* (O)
*2-5 relay:* *4:56.44* (O)
Comment: Yes! Sub-5!!! I did the 5x5x5 first, and when I finished I checked the timer and it was 2:19.xx – my first sub-2:20 ever! I was tempted to take a DNF on the relay so I could record my 5x5x5 time as a new personal best, but what can I say, I hate DNFs.
*2-6 relay:* *11:14.07* (P, OP)
*2-7 relay:* *19:26.46* (OP, none)
Comment: I’m very happy about sub-20 on this one, too – way sub-20!
*Magic:* 2.44, 2.33, 3.46, 2.47, 2.02 = *2.41*
*Master Magic:* 6.30, 4.36, 5.25, 4.71, 4.96 = *4.97*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 21.46, 21.11, DNF, 21.71, 21.02 = *21.43*
*MegaMinx:* 3:03.86, 3:29.71, 2:53.06, 2:32.11, 3:17.66 = *3:04.86*
Comment: No time for BLD this week; I’ll take the quest back up in earnest next week!
*Pyraminx:* 31.88, 35.19, 24.43, 29.03, 25.86 = *28.92*
*Square-1:* 59.90 (P), 41.00, 1:24.16 (P), 51.38, 52.53 = *54.60*
Comment: I just can’t seem to do well on square-1 for this competition. My typical averages 10/12 are close to 50 seconds.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*
F R’ D2 R2 B2 D’ F’ R2 F2 R2 F’ U2 R2 U2 R2 U B’ R2 B R U’ R’ U R B’ L2 B R B’ L2 B U’ R’ U R
2x2x2: F R’ D2 R2 B2 D’
2x2x3 (almost 2x cross): F’ R2 F2 R2 F’
3rd pair: U2 R2 U2 R2 U B’ R2 B
4th pair, all but 3 corners: R U’ R’ U R2 . U’ R’ U R
insert at .: R’ B’ L2 B R B’ L2 B
R2 R’ become R before insertion.
Comment: Found this (including insertion!) after just 6 minutes! Then I quit – I needed the time to finish the other solves this week. After all, this solve is as good as Per has ever done in official competitions, so it should be good enough, right?  (It’s beside the point that Per doesn’t go to competitions anymore.)
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *97 moves*
centers: R’ L Bw D2 B2 Lw2
L’ Fw’ D Fw F Uw’ R’ Uw L R2 B’ Uw
R’ Dw B Dw’
D B’ Rw D2
edges: Rw2 D L D’ Rw
Bw’ R F’ R’ Bw
U Rw2 F’ R’ F Rw2
Fw D’ B’ D Fw’
F’ U’ Bw U F’ U’ Bw’
3x3x3: U B R2 B2 R D2
3x3x4: L’ B’ L B2 L’ U’ L2
3x cross: B2 U B U’ L U L’
4th pair: U’ R’ U’ R U2 R’ U’ R
all but 3 corners: F R U R’ U’ F’ U’
3 corners: F’ L’ B’ L F L’ B L
Comment: Not real good, but I quit as soon as I had something sub-100. I’m sure there must be an insertion on the last 3 corners, but it would have taken work to find it, so oh well.


----------



## gavnasty (Jan 1, 2009)

3x3x3:
(17.73), 18.36, (23.05), 22.92, 18.77
Average: 20.02

5x5x5:
5:20.68, (5:31.62), (5:00.79), 5:16.38, 5:12.22
Average: 5:16.43

3x3x3 Match the Scramble:
(2:12.82), 1:42.05, (1:28.90), 1:34.06, 1:28.93
Average: 1:35.01


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 1, 2009)

I made it!

*2*: 4.71 5.19 6.86 (8.21) (3.31) = *5.59*
Crap

*3*:16.78 (12.06) 14.58 14.94 (19.69+) = *15.43*

*4*:1:34.09O 1:36.33P 1:33.40OP (1:27.58P) (1:49.80OP) = *1:34.61*
Uber-crap

*5*: 2:17.21 2:13.11 2:04.16 1:56.28 2:23.86 = *2:11.49*
I got a sub-2! And it's all sub-2:30

*7*: 8:25.91 (7:55.16) 8:14.66 8:41.46 (DNF) = *8:27.34*
Sub-8!

*3BLD*: 1:45.27 DNF 3:23.03 = *1:45.27*
Sub-2!!!!!! 

*3OH*: 28.84 (39.47) 30.75 (27.27) 30.96 = *30.18*
Come on...

*Sq-1*: (18.65) 33.84+ 30.71 27.83 (44.44+) = *30.79*
Got an EP skip on the first (sub-20!), and had a 15-ish second cube shape on the last... did it again (with optimal) and got 28.78... What's with these barely-not-good times?


----------



## erc (Jan 2, 2009)

Am I late?
But I've got good result.
Square-1: (14.94) 20.69 23.42 22.20 (26.08) = 22.10
2x2: (5.50) 5.64 7.08 (8.77+) 6.03 = 6.25
Pyraminx: (8.58) 10.45 10.67 10.56 (10.80) = 10.56
Cool time.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 4, 2009)

Not later than me 

2x2x2: 5.83 8.33 9.33 9.96 12.30 = 9.21
3x3x3: 22.40 21.63 21.09 23.58 22.90 = 22.31
4x4x4: 1:25.58 1:26.53 1:39.41 1:30.19 1:32.55 = 1:29.76
5x5x5: 2:15.93 2:23.50 2:38.27 2:11.02 2:11.19 = 2:16.87
6x6x6: 4:36.08 4:24.83 4:18.50 5:38.06 4:53.60 = 4:38.17
7x7x7: 7:01.36 6:42.15 7:07.56 7:15.77 6:07.00 = 6:57.02
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3x3_oh: 38.52 44.09 43.33 47.31 1:05.55 = 44.91
3x3x3_match: 1:18.08 1:17.65 1:10.91 2:00.30 1:09.38 = 1:15.55
234-Relay: 2:07.31
2345-Relay: 4:23.31
23456-Relay: 9:24.02
234567-Relay: 16:54.40
Magic: 1.90 2.43 1.80 1.72 3.50 = 2.04
Master Magic: 6.88 5.38 4.41 4.33 4.53 = 4.77
Clock: 14.59 14.84 18.53 18.05 18.06 = 16.98
MegaMinx: 3:33.00 3:20.55 4:00.86 3:26.77 3:17.68 = 3:26.77
PyraMinx: DNF 16.00 11.11 15.84 7.38 = 14.32
Square-1: 56.88 57.93 51.30 1:17.31 1:16.19 = 1:03.67


----------

